# webapp-config: clean manually removed apps

## woodstook

i have removed some of the instances i have created using webapp-config by hand. now `--list-installs' lists instances that no longer exist, some of them are even supposed to be at the same location. but i can not "remove" any of these instances using `-C'. where is the information about the installed instances stored? i would like to remove the reverences in there manually too (dont think that should be a problem, or is it?).

thx

----------

## magic919

According to the man file ..snip..  You could try removing them from there.

----------

## woodstook

yes reading the manpage helps   :Confused: 

sorry about that

----------

